
Cash is still king: San Francisco to ban credit-only stores - MilnerRoute
https://www.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/San-Francisco-to-join-list-of-those-banning-13824319.php
======
username444
I ran a pop up shop and totally understand not wanting to deal with cash. It
adds overhead (counting, bank runs, accounting entries) and puts you at higher
risk for robbery.

But I also use cash for most of my daily purchases, because I don't trust
banks to not sell my spending habits.

It's a complicated situation, and for now, requiring cash is a smart move.
Most people will default to cards (most places I go buy from, turn on the card
reader before even asking if I'm using cash), and we'll probably end up there
eventually. Hopefully, not before better consumer privacy regulations.

~~~
londons_explore
The government could help make this better for stores by allowing a "cash
receiving machine" which destroys and counts all cash put into it.

The government can then print/make new cash, while the business gets that
credited to their bank accounts.

Now the business doesn't have on-site cash to handle.

The cost of reprinting money is pretty low, especially considering how few
people use cash.

------
londons_explore
Businesses can get round this ban by saying "we accept cash, but don't give
change".

Lots of vending machines/parking meters already do this. It dramatically
simplifies cash handling, because now all incoming money can just go in a
theft proof in-only safe.

